# Toad in rough shape



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

This is a toad I found at the pet store and brought it home to see if I could bring it back in good health. any suggestions? it has trouble with its eyes.. they seem like they are all glazed over. it has been keeping them closed mostly. here are some pics.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like he's gonna need some eye drops of some kind to help clear that up. And either he has an absess on his nose, or really bad nose rub. A vet visit is strongly suggested. 

To help with the eyes, you can use Zoo Meds Turtle Eye Drops. I am currently using that to clear up some cloudy eyes on my tinc. I know of another frogger who used the same to treat a White's Tree Frog and a Toad of some sort, both with cloudy eyes. The drops are supposed to help with crusted over eyes and whatnot. I got mine at the local Petworld.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Maybe I am being overly emotional - but that toad/frog is in very sad shape - why do people do this to animals???


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Unfortunately this little dude came from your typical crap petstore. And they could care less about the animal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

often they show up in the shipments in that condition... wc anurans are typically collected and held until the seller can come and get them who then waits until he gets enough to sell to the jobber who then sells to the wholesaler who then sells to the pet store so it is not uncommon to get anurans in that condition. 

Ed


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

that is exactly the case here Ed. it came in rough shape because it was in a deli cup and had been trying to get out.. the cranial ridges are worn away as is the nose. which to me would certainly suggest trying to push its way out. now I am going to find the turtle drops and I am curious as to what would be good to treat the patches of raw skin. is there something I can apply to it that will be beneficial? all I have now is water with a little extra aloe conditioner which has seemed to help the nose area and its eyes are recovering slowly.. other than the obvious problems with its head it seem quite healthy and strong. Thanks to everyone very much for your help. Myself and the toad appreciate it.

Christopher


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

For the exposed skin areas, just get some triple anti-biotic at the store. Make sure it is without painkiller. Thats bad. You can use regular Neo Sporin, its the same thing. Just make sure it DOES NOT HAVE PAINKILLER. There should only be the 3 ingredients. If it has 4, then it has painkiller. 

That will greatly help the raw skin areas. I have treated many frogs with triple antibiotic. It works really well.

Good luck


----------



## Troy (May 17, 2007)

if you can not find turtle drop the med in it is triple sulfa and nay good pet store will have it in the fish section if you need help on the dip ratio let me know but you will have to do it every day for 5 min from the pic i see it looks like bact infection in the eyes from bad water and the nose is rub hope all goes well.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

okay could you let me know the drop ratio please? then I will go get those things tomorrow.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 16, 2007)

I need to know what I can use on its eyes.. ban anyone help me? I cant get the tri sulfa at the local pet shop..


----------



## Troy (May 17, 2007)

go to tropical frish store ask for tripe sulfa and the ratio is 1 tab per gal water if it is the turle med it is 1 drop per oz of water the turle med is made by tetra


----------

